# Nuisance Animal Removal Business.



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Thnking about a side business to remove Racoons, Muskrats, Squirrels, coyotes, etc.

Anybody do anything like this and can comment on business and charges, foe the service?


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

first check with your state DNR for permits , most adc guys do repairs also


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

most businesses like this fail because it is outdoorsy hunter/trapper types that get wrapped up in the catching critters.
the businesses that succeed do so because the person presents a businesslike appearance and conducts himself like a business man when meeting clients. they also provide full service the building & adding of exclusion materials as well as removal & they focus on service after the sale.
in real life it isn't as fun as most guys think it is going to be.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Pops2 said:


> most businesses like this fail because it is outdoorsy hunter/trapper types that get wrapped up in the catching critters.
> the businesses that succeed do so because the person presents a businesslike appearance and conducts himself like a business man when meeting clients. they also provide full service the building & adding of exclusion materials as well as removal & they focus on service after the sale.
> in real life it isn't as fun as most guys think it is going to be.


That also means no whopping and screaming about how many meals your going to get out of that possum!


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I so wish u were near me we have a mom & 4 babies living behind neighbor's garage and the fence hopping papa living across the street. Couldn't get ion my front door last night until the papa decided to go mess with a cat a few doors down.

In my area it's $75 per skunk complete removal.

btw blufford, roflmao.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Pops2 said:


> most businesses like this fail because it is outdoorsy hunter/trapper types that get wrapped up in the catching critters.
> the businesses that succeed do so because the person presents a businesslike appearance and conducts himself like a business man when meeting clients. they also provide full service the building & adding of exclusion materials as well as removal & they focus on service after the sale.
> in real life it isn't as fun as most guys think it is going to be.


I'm not really much more "outdoorsey", than I have to be.  I can handle the client end ok.

I just remember a few years ago, a friend was quoted a price of $250 to trap the muskrats, in his relatively small pond. I trapped them in my own pond, and I think I can figure out trapping all the other varmints.

I'm someshat hoping that it is unpleasant enough, that not everybody is doing it, therfore justifying a decent charge for the services.

I live in the country, bat an just a few miles, from many newer, large wooded, relatively wealthy subdivisions.

I'd start out small, but wouldn't do it, if only a few bucks can be made. I need a side business with flexible hours and reasonable revenue.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

there are DOZENS of ******** that fur trap in winter that try to start these businesses every year & dozens that go under or quit because they don't like dealing with people.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

As someone else said check with your state first (DEC would be where I'd start)....
In NYS you have to be licensed and even then it ain't easy with all the rules and regs there are.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Yes, PJ, it is my understanding that you have to be licensed in Indiana too.

I think it could be worth it though. My cousins paid some stupid amount to have racoons removed from their attic.

I think your biggest obstacle is going to be $4 a gallon gas, so make sure you price accordingly.

Go get 'em!!!!!!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Hmmm I have this rental house that has gotten itself infested with fleas. Would you happen to have several million itty bitty traps on hand?

After thought here, I also have a couple of ex wives..... ya got any really large traps? really large... as in 300 pounders?


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> After thought here, I also have a couple of ex wives..... ya got any really large traps? really large... as in 300 pounders?


Did you want a live trap so that they could be released elsewhere? As far as the OPs question I know a guy that has an animal removal business. I don't think he made that much at it, though he made a fair amount per callout. However, he has now taken the needed FWC class to pull special permits for coyote trapping and seems to do pretty well at that. I know one job he charged $100 a head and 24 were removed in a few week time period. He just spent 2 weeks in GA on a job, so I'm assuming he did ok for himself on that job two.


----------



## RuffusWI (Aug 18, 2011)

I've done on and off for the last few years. At first I got into it to gain some trapping land. Help out the farmer for free in exchange for permision to trap that fall. But word spread and the DNR got my #. Did some ADC work, but folks around here are tight. I'm not going to trap your groundhogs,opssums and ***** for free!I charged 20$ set up,20$ deposit(don't want my traps stolen) and 20$ per head. I don't care if it's a cat,**** or kid! Just kidding.NO GUARANTEES! I use cage traps whenever possible. But it is a lot time TIME consuming driving. I do like horse people, they are educated about animal diseases. ***** are bad!
Realy look into what your area will bear on price. Big city ADC guys get big bucks, city transplants seem to be bunny huggers, and older folks can't realy affort it.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Talking with a neighbor who told me she spoke with a woman who lives about 6 or 7 blocks away. Neighbors on her street pooled their money together to have a trapper work on the skunk problem last Summer. Worked out to over $200 for the job so maybe $20 or $30 bucks each house. 
Offering a street rate would be good advertising even if it was just 10% off.

Ending to XXX Parks story is that they had a good Summer last year but this year the skunks were back. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

plowjockey said:


> I'm not really much more "outdoorsey", than I have to be.  I can handle the client end ok.
> 
> I just remember a few years ago, a friend was quoted a price of $250 to trap the muskrats, in his relatively small pond. I trapped them in my own pond, and I think I can figure out trapping all the other varmints.
> 
> ...


In a suburban area you might do ok. In a rural area where most folks are self-sufficent with skills, a pest won't be a pest for long.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Darren said:


> In a suburban area you might do ok. In a rural area where most folks are self-sufficent with skills, a pest won't be a pest for long.


Well same here if the city would let me fire my 22 S&W. 


Just thought that if a trapper had to make a run might as well do it for a whole street. Of course they'd have to have the traps to back up a big job like that.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Pelenaka said:


> Well same here if the city would let me fire my 22 S&W.
> 
> 
> Just thought that if a trapper had to make a run might as well do it for a whole street. Of course they'd have to have the traps to back up a big job like that.
> ...


People that live in incorporated areas are screwed that way. Here I can and do shoot stuff at night with the weapon of my choice; .22, .30-06, 12 gauge, and no one other than the clerk at the country store down the road has ever bothered to mention it.

The only reason she asked was she used to let her dogs run at night. Not any more. No one around here would hire a trapper when they can spend the money on ammo instead.


----------

